# Novemebr hunting



## jblabsnduck (Mar 15, 2006)

We are head to southern Nodak on Nov.13th

What is the hunting like that time of year? This is the latest we have ever come out there but one of the guys wants his chance at a snow goose so we thought it would be right about the perfet time.

We know most of the water will be frozen which we don't care since we mainly field hunt.
With the cold front that is SUPPOSED to be coming will there still be birds to be found.
There are a few bigger waters around our area so I am guessing that they won't be froze. If that is the case we should be good.

Just wondering how most people do that time of the season?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Tons of people are out hunting that time of year............Hunting deer!!!!
Make sure you bring some orange out in your blinds with you!! That always meks me nervous waterfowl hunting when there are thousands of rifles running around the countryside!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

:withstupid:


----------



## jblabsnduck (Mar 15, 2006)

One good thing is that we will be on private land.

I know what you are saying though.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

So will everyone else......believe me, its unnerving. Especially if you're planning to put a snow spread out. The good ol' boys love shooting at snows with their deer rifles. I'm not trying to be a jerk, but you won't find me laying in a snow spread during deer hunting.


----------



## jblabsnduck (Mar 15, 2006)

We will be putting a small snow goose spread out.
Maybe 200-300 decoys.
We will also have out all the honker and duck dekes out.
If we see a truck drive by we will get up and put on the orange.

Will also have the binos with us at all times.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Private land during deer season :lol: Whats the safe distance from a road for a deer, 500/600 yards?


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

If you're up on Friday around, oh, say 11:30 am......drive by the town bar and you'll quickly learn why people are a bit shy about laying in snow decoys.........

In ND when you buy a bracket for your rifle to sit in between the driver and passenger, there is a 12 pack cooler attached to the back. Wouldn't want to have to get out and get a beer out of the truck box.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Are ya'll saying you have a road hunting problem?
Or are ya'll saying it is OK to road huntthere?

 Al


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Private land or not, some people become illiterate during deer season.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*"Private land or not, some people become illiterate during deer season."*

Guess Michigan isn't the only place where the idots come out during deer season. Big part of why most private property is posted here.

Road hunting is againest the law also. Better have those guns empty & cased if stopped.

 Al


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> *
> Road hunting is againest the law also. Better have those guns empty & cased if stopped.
> 
> Al*


*

That must be the law over there huh?*


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> Are ya'll saying you have a road hunting problem?
> Or are ya'll saying it is OK to road huntthere?
> 
> Al


Yes.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

alleyyooper the law in ND is you can not have one in the camber loaded magazine is legal gun uncased sitting beside you in the truck is legal too. The only places you can't shoot are in towns and off of interstates other than that you can slam on the breaks jump out throw a round in and blaze away, it's the wild west during gun deer out here.

MSG, Michigan is like Minnesota, full of Nazi law makers.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

It's nerve racking anywhere goose hunting during deer season. I gave up eating those greasy whitetails and therefore goose hunt every day off I have an orange flag on a pole that I stick in the ground next to the blind when I see birds flying in I take it in the blind with me. It's also great to wave when the good ol boys stop their trucks you can wave it and they drive away. I know the feeling I often wonder how many cross hairs I've been in :sniper:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes it can be a little crazy and nerve racking. You will see ******* hunting at its finest.

Getting access to fields that have good deer cover can be tough also.

But it can be some great hunting.

Just do what cut em said. Be aware of trucks circling the section and have your orange flag on a pole ready to wave.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

patrick grumley said:


> MSG, Michigan is like Minnesota, full of Nazi law makers.


MN changed their gun casing laws this year. You can now have your guns uncased in the vehicle. Not sure about magazine loading. :beer:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow I'd build my blind out of steel plate at a angle to cause the bullets to go up and away.

Maybe Nazi law but it was hunters who elected the persons on the board who make the rules. Has been over 40 years since I have heard of some one shooting some one else in there truck or car while road hunting.

Not sure what the fine is, steep though and the loss of hunting rights for 3 to 5 years and loss of fire arms and maybe if they choose your car/truck.

 Al


----------



## jeff352 (Aug 22, 2008)

Heres the new MN. law.

ARMS RESTRICTIONS
Firearms Transportation
A person may not transport a firearm, including a handgun, in or
on a motor vehicle unless the firearm
is:
â€¢ unloaded* and cased;
â€¢ unloaded* and in the closed trunk of a motor vehicle; or
â€¢ carried under a valid permit to carry a pistol or handgun.
Under the following circumstances, a person may transport
unloaded, uncased firearms (excluding pistols) in a motor vehicle,
including ATVs:
â€¢ while at a shooting range with permission
â€¢ while lawfully hunting on private or public land or while travelling
to or from a site the person intends to hunt or has lawfully hunted
that day.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Michigans law.

Transporting - Carrying Firearms and Bows and Arrows

At all times, rifles, shotguns, muzzleloading and other firearms, crossbows and bows and arrows carried in or on any type of motor vehicle, including snowmobiles, must be unloaded in both barrel and magazine, and either enclosed in a case, or unstrung, or carried in the trunk of a vehicle with a trunk, or when transported on an ORV equipped with and made inoperative by a manufactured keylocked trigger housing mechanism. These rules apply whether your vehicle is parked, stopped, moving or is on private or public property. A firearm transported in a motor-propelled boat or sailboat must be unloaded in both barrel and magazine when the motor is operating or the boat is under sail and may not be loaded until the momentum of the boat has ceased. Firearms must be unloaded in the barrel, and all arrows must be in a quiver when a hunter is afield outside the legal hunting hours.
Exception: *These rules do not apply to pistols carried under authority of a concealed pistol license or properly carried under authority of a specific exception from the requirement of a concealed pistol license*.

A percussion cap muzzleloading longarm is considered unloaded if the percussion cap is removed. A flintlock muzzleloading longarm is considered unloaded if the cock is left down and the pan is open. Black powder handguns must be transported as stated under Firearm and Bow and Arrow Rules .

 Al


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Just remember .... If you get shot at in the decoys you can classify your return fire as self defense.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

How did your trip go? Did the deer hunting season cause you any problems?


----------

